# Who still makes a rigid mountain bike in 2022.



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Been kicking around the idea of a mixed surface do it all bike. A little gravel. A little easy singletrack. A little road. Lots of mounting points for bikepacking. But being able to accept a rear rack for my panniers would be the minimim for mounting points. 29' wheels that can take at least a 2.1" tire is the preference. Who all makes something like that nowadays? There are some flat bar gravel options that are close but can't take a 2.1. Marin's Pine Mountain doesn't seem to have a rigid option any more. So far off the top of my head I can think of:

Kona Unit/Unit X
Breezer Thunder
Surly Krampus & Ogre
Trek 1120
On One Bootzipper
On One Whippet (no rack mounts)
Titus Silk Road

27.5 opens it up to
Poisidon Redwood X can fit a 29" but comes with 27.5.
Surly Karate Monkey & Bridge Club

Feels like I'm missing a ton. Surprised I didn't see a rigid Salsa option on the web page. Of course a hard tail with a rigid fork is always an option but I would like to explore the pre-built options first.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

I have a Surly Ghost Grappler that I bought a set of cheap 29er wheels from Planet X. Running some 2.1 29er tires on it no problem. Thinking about fitting a Jones bar on it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Most fat bikes, and they in turn work perfectly with a summer 29er wheelset.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

There are enough rigid fork options on the market to make any hardtail into a rigid bike without radically changing the geometry. If you buy a hardtail and you're absolutely never interested in suspension on it, you can sell the squishy fork and buy a decent rigid steel fork or a cheaper carbon fork (Tandell, Carver, etc.) and break even or come out ahead a few bucks.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

I'll second the idea of a bike with a suspension fork and adding a rigid fork. My old Fisher 29er kept blowing fork seals on the Zoki and I replaced it with a Carver carbon fork. Fantastic commuter bike now.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Stooge sells his frames with a somewhat unique steel fork.


----------



## Simplydown (Oct 17, 2020)

Hudski Doggler. Can fit up to 29x2.25 or 27.5x2.6.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I'd go the complete bike, sell the suspension fork and throw a carbon on it. Niner Air 9 with a niner RDO fork would look factory


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

Orbea offer a rigid fork for the Alma, Neil @ GMBN thinks it makes for the ultimate gravel bike, sub 20lbs albeit at some crazy price!


----------



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

Surly makes great bikes that often come stock with rigid forks.

KM, Krampus, ICT, and Wednesday all come with 1-1/8" rigid forks, can absolutely add a suspension fork later and swap them as you see fit.


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

Rigid mountain bikes got renamed "gravel bikes".


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

JackOfDiamonds said:


> Rigid mountain bikes got renamed "gravel bikes".


Kind of appropriate, since they were mostly road bikes anyway


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

dysfunction said:


> Kind of appropriate, since they were mostly road bikes anyway


I always liked NORBA geo in the right conditions.


----------



## titaniumsprucemoose (Sep 2, 2021)

How about the Ritchey Ascent - - Ritchey Ascent Frameset | Gravel Bike Frames

Better be sure you want rigid, it looks like it doesn't have the geometry for a suspension fork, and it's a straight 1 1/8 steerer head tube.


----------



## titaniumsprucemoose (Sep 2, 2021)

Gunnar bikes has some interesting options, like RockTour II (RockTour II Adventure). Pricing is getting to custom territory (it is made in USA)... you didn't mention budget.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Saw Jones bar but no mention of Jones bikes Ti or steel frames/forks especially space frame paired with truss fork.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Surely Moots could whip something up if they don’t offer it already. $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

JackOfDiamonds said:


> Rigid mountain bikes got renamed "gravel bikes".


whoa, sick burn!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

The Surly Bridge Club is marketed as an all around bike, but when you get down to it, it's an early 90's MTB with NORBA geometry of the day, with modern wheel sizes, brakes, and gears. With it's low bottom bracket, I find it most similar to a 91-ish Stump Jumper. I have about 2000 miles of single-track and gravel on mine with no major complaints. It's no lightweight, and the frame isn't as "lively" as those old bikes were, but it's strong and has a ton of mounting points for bike-packing etc. Priced right too compared to most other options. Only changes I've made are 2.25 skinwall tires, a flat bar (Surly Cheater), carbon post, and a shockstop stem.



















.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Salsa Cutthroat checks all the boxes.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

DeoreDX said:


> Been kicking around the idea of a mixed surface do it all bike. A little gravel. A little easy singletrack. A little road. Lots of mounting points for bikepacking. But being able to accept a rear rack for my panniers would be the minimim for mounting points. 29' wheels that can take at least a 2.1" tire is the preference. Who all makes something like that nowadays? There are some flat bar gravel options that are close but can't take a 2.1. Marin's Pine Mountain doesn't seem to have a rigid option any more. So far off the top of my head I can think of:
> 
> Kona Unit/Unit X
> Breezer Thunder
> ...


Anybody mention the Bombtrack Beyond yet?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Otso Fenrir comes stock with the Enve mountain fork & a 100mm fork is an option. It's stainless steel ATB with a 68° hta & 29x2.6 clearance in the frame(fork I think is 3.0).


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Pelago Thorsmark is a new one coming out. Introducing the Pelago Thorsmork 
Bikepacking.com has a couple good lists of bikes. Full List of Rigid Steel Off-Road Touring Bikes (with Plus Tires) 








29+ Bikes (The Complete List)


Updated May 2022 Believe it or not, it wasn’t until the summer of 2012 when plus tires first debuted. Surly Bikes was the originator, launching both the Instigator with 26+ tires and the Krampus with massive 29 x 3.0″ rubber. Coincidentally, it was around that same time when bikepacking began...




bikepacking.com





I am building one soonish with a Marino frame and Mone fork.


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Jones LWB complete (unfortunately, framesets seem to be a long way out). I owned a Jones SWB and it was a fantastic bike
Priority 600x - ditches derailleurs for a Pinion c.12 gearbox and belt drive (my current bike - LOVE it) - I've converted mine to fully rigid.
Vassago Mooseknuckle or others (framesets only)


----------



## Darthur (4 mo ago)

If I was on a budget and could only have 1 bike to do everything, I would have my old Krampus with 2 sets of wheels.. I've got a nice set of tubeless 29x3.0" and a set of cyclocross wheels with 29x2.0 mtb tires.
I like the geometry for tight singletrack. I also use it for gravel and even long road rides once in a while.
My biggest complaint is it doesn't have enough braze-ons for normal racks and accessories. Though the newer one does. And I could get the updated fork if I ever wanted front racks.
Frame is chunky tho, and stiff. Not forgiving without low PSI fatties.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

The Surly Karate Monkey takes 29 inch wheels as well. No pre-built option. But if you buy the frame and build it up just run 29er wheels


----------



## Tjomball (Jul 6, 2021)

On-One has the Bootzipper for a nice price.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Marin Muirwoods, is listed under commuter bike, but with clearance for 29x2.25 tires(comes with 42mm commuter tires), a 67.5° hta, 180mm budget hydro brakes & 430mm cs. It sounds more like a commuter aimed at the MTB market, ie going down those stairs or an after work green trail to liven up the commute a little. All for $900usd.








Marin Bikes | Muirwoods


Marin 2022 Muirwoods Chromoly steel, 700C Urban commuter bike. Travel the fun way, the Muirwoods is at home in the concrete jungle.




www.marinbikes.com


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

This Trek 520 flatbar conversion checks some old school boxes:









Miles' Flat Bar Trek 520: Little Red Corvette


The stock Trek 520, the quintessential steel touring bike in the brand's lineup, wasn't quite doing it for Miles. Here is his take on a classic, complete with a flat bar conversion, 1x11 drivetrain, and the absolute biggest tires he could fit. Find details, lots of photos, and a complete build...




bikepacking.com


----------



## Darthur (4 mo ago)

That 520 is really nice.
I recently converted my 26" LHT to a townie thing. 
I think I like those moose bars better, but I think I would be too scrunched. I just went ahead and embraced the upright position.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

OP, did you ever buy a bike? The answer was on your original list: Kona Unit X.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

Trek Farley, or any other fatty. Light, quick, and surprisingly comfy.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

This place needs a delete function


----------

